# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Risperdal Vs Abilify

## azerty

Hallo, 

Ik ben een jongen van 22 jaar en pak al een 4-tal maanden Risperdal. Ik vindt dit echter helemaal niet plezant omdat het middel voor mij alleen maar bijwerkingen geeft. 
Ik had nu graag overgeschakeld op een ander medicijn, meer bepaald Abilify. Ik denk dat dit minder bijwerkingen zal geven dan de risperdal.
Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met Abilify ? Zijn er ook mensen die zowel al Risperdal en Abilify hebben moeten nemen en aldus een vergelijking kunnen maken tussen de 2 medicijnen. 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Refusing

Ik ben net hetzelfde in de toekomst van plan om van Risperdal over te schakelen naar Abilify omwiille van de bijwerkingen en niet het gewenste resultaat. Dus ik wil ook wel wat ervaringen van andere gebruikers vergelijken.

----------


## azerty

> Ik ben net hetzelfde in de toekomst van plan om van Risperdal over te schakelen naar Abilify omwiille van de bijwerkingen en niet het gewenste resultaat. Dus ik wil ook wel wat ervaringen van andere gebruikers vergelijken.



Ja ik wil ook wel wat ervaringen horen met Abilify ten opzichte van Risperdal Kben echt wel niet lang van plan om dat nog lang te nemen...

----------


## Dieter1

Ik heb risperdal genomen en nu al 6 dagen overgeschakeld op abilify omwille van de tevele bijwerkingen( libido= 0,0000).... Abilify neem ik nu 30 mg per dag en de enige bijwerking is enorme bewegingsdrang, wat beuuu is. Voor de rest moet ik w8 want merk er nog niet veel van. Mvg dieter

----------


## ankebol3

Hey, ik heb Autisme vastgesteld gekregen zo'n 12 jaar geleden en toen de opstart medicatie was Risperdal...
Hier heb ik echter geen baat bij gehad. Nu neem ik al zo'n 2 jaar Abilify, maar ben nu aan de afbouw gestart van 20mg, naar 10 en nu naar 5mg... Dit loopt heel goed! Het enige waar ik last van had is dat ik serieus afviel!
Indien je vragen hebt kan je bij mij wel terecht!

----------

